# New to all this....severe Endo



## suzyr (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all, I'm pretty new to all this. Had my first appt at clinic yesterday to confirm suitability for IVF and be placed on the waiting list (9-12 months). I was diagnosed with very severe Endo back in 2011 by lap...also have a cyst on right ovary, this couldn't be treated during lap as just too much endo there :-( Been off of bcp since March and feel my endo getting worse each month. Just wondering if anyone in a similar situation been had successful IVF in the central belt? If so did u find a good specialist in the know regards endo? 

Also not sure why I'm referred to Dundee which is over an hours drive away? 

Considering self-funding as don't want endo to get worse an ruin any chance we have. Any advice from folks in similar situation very welcome xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I have stage 4 endo. I would definitely advise if you can afford it go for a private cycle. 

After many years of painful af and drs telling me there was nothing wrong when ww'd been ttc for over a year i went to my then new gp who refered us for investigation. The specialist took one look at me and said endo. This was confirmed on lap with a large cyst on left ovary and lots of adhesions. Dye slow going through other tube so said ivf only option  was put on waiting list ( 2 years ). Given course prostap which i reacted badly to. 
During that 2 years i ended up needing a 3hr plus laparoscopy with laser tw and they ended up.having to do a laparotomy and remove my lwft ovary. 

When after the 2 years i reached the top of the waiting list i was given the devestating news that i had a very low amh and very slim chance with my own eggs. It was a couple of weeks after my 35th birthday

4 oe cycles later when i got the total of 1 embryo which i got a bfp and miscarried i moved to de and got my beautiful twins through tx abroad. I wouldn't change anything as i wouldn't change them but there is a bit of me that wonders if i'd gone for a private cycle when 1st told i needed ivf....

Good luck anyway, and endo's a horrible disease.


----------

